# Sewer Hose Storage In Bumper?



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

We had planned on storing our sewer hose in the rear bumper of our "new" 26KBRS. As it turns out the hose is fine, but the end attachment that twists onto the sewer on the trailer is about 1/4" too large to slide into the bumper. Did I goof when I bought our hose, or was I just wrong in thinking it should store there?

Thanks for all of the great information!

M.S. Costa
'07 26KBRS
'99 Dodge Ram 2500, Cummins Diesel


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It should store there but it could be the hose you purchased does not have the couplings made to fit. The couplings on my hose have 4 flat spots to allow it to fit in the bumper.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> It should store there but it could be the hose you purchased does not have the couplings made to fit. The couplings on my hose have 4 flat spots to allow it to fit in the bumper.


+ 1. Mine fit, but I have to make sure they are positioned the right way. I'm using this and this. Only thing that won't fit is the 4 in 1 adaptor.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The stock ends on my Rhinoflex hose kit fit into my bumper except the graduated fitting has to be removed first.


----------



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I have the same Rhino kit as thefulminator, so I must just need to finagle it some more to fit.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

COCostas said:


> Thanks everyone. I have the same Rhino kit as thefulminator, so I must just need to finagle it some more to fit.


Mine is also the Rhino hose. One thing that was not mentioned. The aluminium cladding is screwed to the bumper, the screws need to have the part that protrudes on the inside of the bumper removed. This could be your issue also.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Im using this


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

so it fits like this


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I mounted a rear trunk on my Outback for about $40. It works great at storing all the sewer hoses and any attachments. It also does not get rust all over the hose every time it is stored. It is one of my favorite mods.
Rear trunk 1
Rear trunk 2
Rear trunk 3


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

deanintemp said:


> I mounted a rear trunk on my Outback for about $40. It works great at storing all the sewer hoses and any attachments. It also does not get rust all over the hose every time it is stored. It is one of my favorite mods.
> Rear trunk 1
> Rear trunk 2
> Rear trunk 3


Are those shelf standard you are using as beams to attach your trunk? If so I would be pretty careful with bumps or those will buckle on you.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> I mounted a rear trunk on my Outback for about $40. It works great at storing all the sewer hoses and any attachments. It also does not get rust all over the hose every time it is stored. It is one of my favorite mods.
> Rear trunk 1
> Rear trunk 2
> Rear trunk 3


Are those shelf standard you are using as beams to attach your trunk? If so I would be pretty careful with bumps or those will buckle on you.
[/quote]
Yes, they are the heavy-duty shelf supports from Lowes. While the picture shows two supports, I actually have four. It is rock solid and very stiff...nonetheless, industrial unistrut would be even stronger.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Bumper storage end caps: anyone figured out a way to keep the $%^&&* caps from working loose and falling off while towing? We've lost two so far.

One person suggested a thin pin with a clevis pin on the end to keep it in place. But I can't find a thin enough pin that is 4.5" or more in length. The pin would go vertically through a hole drilled in the end of the bumper, and through the rubber end cap, and out the bottom of the bumper. But the pin has to be 1/4" in diameter and at least 4.5" long. Bigger diameter and the pin tears the edge of the rubber caps. And I can't find 1/4" dia. pins that are the needed length.

One person suggested using a tie-tie and simply cut it off each time I need get out the hose. That'll work, but I'd like not to put more plastic in the landfills if possible....

Anyone got ideas here? Thank you!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

hautevue said:


> Bumper storage end caps: anyone figured out a way to keep the $%^&&* caps from working loose and falling off while towing? We've lost two so far.
> 
> One person suggested a thin pin with a clevis pin on the end to keep it in place. But I can't find a thin enough pin that is 4.5" or more in length. The pin would go vertically through a hole drilled in the end of the bumper, and through the rubber end cap, and out the bottom of the bumper. But the pin has to be 1/4" in diameter and at least 4.5" long. Bigger diameter and the pin tears the edge of the rubber caps. And I can't find 1/4" dia. pins that are the needed length.
> 
> ...


http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/bumper-hatch-set-of-2/34416 These work great have used them for years on this camper and past campers............... I lost a hose doing a snake behind me once, then went to these or an equivalent and have never lost again....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No need to be too thin. Go to your local hardware store and buy a long nail (look for the rain gutter aluminum nails), drill a matching hole in the top and bottom (thru the cap also) of the bumper and just drop the nail down the hole. Works great and costs 15 cents.


----------



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

During our walk-through, our technician suggested using a coat hanger to keep the end caps on. Just as others have suggested, drill a hole through the bumper and end cap, then stick enough of a coat hanger through it to twist together and keep everything secure. Cost = zero. Now that I finally got the sewer hose and attachments in my bumper (thanks everyone), I'll be doing the rest in a day or so to keep from losing the things out of the bumper.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> The stock ends on my Rhinoflex hose kit fit into my bumper except the graduated fitting has to be removed first.


Did you buy that sewer hose kit to match you collegiate colors or was that a coincidence?

Just curious.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

THANK YOU all for the suggestions. The problem has solutions.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

deanintemp said:


> I mounted a rear trunk on my Outback for about $40. It works great at storing all the sewer hoses and any attachments. It also does not get rust all over the hose every time it is stored. It is one of my favorite mods.
> Rear trunk 1
> Rear trunk 2
> Rear trunk 3


I REALLY, REALLY love that mod. Storage is quite limited under the 300BH and this would definitely free up some valuable space.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

K. Smith said:


> The stock ends on my Rhinoflex hose kit fit into my bumper except the graduated fitting has to be removed first.


Did you buy that sewer hose kit to match you collegiate colors or was that a coincidence?

Just curious.
[/quote]

All things should be Orange.


----------

